# H24-500, H24-100 Connected Home Help



## cchilb (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi, 
We just have the H24-500 and the H24-100 installed on Tuesday, on Wednesday night we learned that the whole-home DVR service is not working . we bought directv whole-home DVR service

I have been working for a few hours on this problem which we cannot get the H24-500 to Internet to work.. Needless to say, I don't' know much about networking or the H24-500. 

on the TV screen typed in the IP address, subnet mask, default gateway and the DNS number that was found by going into "cmd" on the computer and tying in "ipconfig/all" and using the IP address, subnet mask, default gateway and the DNS number. 
once it runs, this check I get 
Ip Address Ok
Subnet Mask OK 
Default Gateway OK
DNS Ok 
Network Connected
Internet Not connected to the Internet (22)

WE have DSL ATT using a 2-wire 2701HG-B 
I thought it could be the 2wire firewall, and from answer #151 on 2wire's support, and added a defined application.. naming it " directv" and for ports I found a page on this forum "configuring a router for Directv's apps."that directv uses ports 27161 to 27192 
I still get error 22.. 
called DirecTv twice, one said that I would need a DECA , when I called back, I was then told I would not need it. since the H24 has a DECA built in.

Can anyone help me get this up and running.. 
PS. If I get the H24-500 going, will I need to do the same for the H24-100 does it also need a cat5 cable as well and do we have to set up all this stuff all over again, or will the H24-100 just see the network after we get the H24-500 set up correctly?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I assume you mean an HR24-500 and not H24-500 as you need a DVR in your configuration.

You should not need to manually enter in the network information as your router should do all that for you. It seems like your receiver network is not hooked up to your local network. Even with the HR24 and H24, in order to have a complete Whole Home setup you need one DECA - to connect the receivers to the Internet. One of your coax cables should be split and a DECA attached. An ethernet cable is connected from the DECA to your router.

If that wasn't done contact DirecTV and let them know about it.

- Merg


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

How did DirecTV connect your receivers to your DSL? Did they do it the correct way by using a DECA and power supply connected to your SWM switch and router? Or did they do it the wrong way by connecting an ethernet cable between your HR24 and your router? The wrong way does not work.


----------



## cchilb (Jun 28, 2005)

They done it the wrong way. They are coming back out to put in the DECA.


----------

